# Перелом руки



## sergey07081977 (13 Фев 2012)

Всем Доброго времени суток!Уважаемые коллеги,подскажите пожалуйста, как быстрее и безопасно восстановить руку после перелома (перелом пятой кости правой руки). За ранее всем благодарен!


----------



## 10800 (14 Фев 2012)

Препарат "Миокальцек" - две недели + иммобилизация гипсовая.
Далее разрабатывать на музыкальном инструменте.


----------

